# Anyone ever seen a catfish and a reef tank?



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

A CAT FISH! sorry.......my cheezy joke-o-meter was running low lately.


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL-
the eyes areeeeeeeeeeee
i am in your power master


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

GetITCdot said:


> A CAT FISH! sorry.......my cheezy joke-o-meter was running low lately.


none4 *r2


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*shark chase*r2


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yea I have a coral cat fish in one of my tanks.


----------



## Steijn (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes.... I mean, it's not unusual or anything is it??? Pretty ordinary in my opinion...


----------



## AquaOverflow (Oct 11, 2011)

Bravo!!! Thanks for the laugh!!! Please tell me Im not the only one that actually laughed...


----------



## brett.kasa (Nov 1, 2011)

Nope


----------

